# 5D Mk 3 - Top Half of Frame occasionally black



## aviationwiz (Jul 20, 2014)

A little background - I got a 5D Mk 3 in December of 2012, and in May of 2013, I sent the camera in for service under warranty as occasionally (seemingly randomly) when shooting, the top half of the frame would just come out black. I got the camera back (they never said what the issue was), and it worked great.

Fast forward to July 2014, and the same issue popped up again. I'll be sending it in to Canon again after I return home from a trip, but was advised that I would need to pay as the camera is out of warranty. Upon protesting, I was told I could talk to customer service after they receive the camera and send me an estimate.

Has anyone had this issue before or know what the technical problem wrong with the camera is? Does anyone think Canon will waive the repair costs being this is the same issue that the product was sent in for during warranty? It would sure appear that I got a lemon...

Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi aviationwiz. 
From my experience in the days of film, it sounds like a shutter or mirror problem, are the problem frames random, only on high speed drive, fast shutter speeds or is it a problem on every shot? If it is problem on every shot you have a possibility to see mirror issues by looking in the front when you release the shutter, without a lens on, it may require using mirror lockup DON'T be tempted to touch it if you can see a problem as this is a fairly delicate assembly and prodding is highly unlikely to cure it, may do more damage and then you will pay!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## aviationwiz (Jul 21, 2014)

It seems to be completely random - I've tried recreating the issue lately and can't, even with a wide variety of settings. Hopefully it doesn't kill any shots on my upcoming trip (before I can send it in)!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2014)

Are you saying that the top half of the photo was black, or is it the LCD?

If its a photo, does it look the same when viewed on the camera LCD screen? Is the issue the same for other memory cards? 

A shutter issue sometimes starts with a black bar. It will appear at high shutter speeds, so you can out a shutter going bad by taking shots at 1/8000 sec and see if the bars show up frequently.

Shutter issues can pop up randomly, I've heard of people having multiple failures.

Since you have been thru this before, you probably have tried different card readers and cables to eliminate any issues there.


If you can't fix the issue, send the camera to Canon and let them tell you what needs to be fixed. Then negotiate on the repair price. Be polite, and ask for help, don't demand. You will likely have to talk to a manager, but they should give you some relief if its a issue they have fixed before.


----------



## rs (Jul 21, 2014)

Without images showing the problem, we can only speculate. 

My take is it could be some sort of flash sync issue - are you using third party triggers or lighting at or near the x-sync speed?

Again, just pure speculation. Please post some images showing this issue.


----------



## Atonegro (Jul 21, 2014)

rs said:


> Without images showing the problem, we can only speculate.
> 
> My take is it could be some sort of flash sync issue - are you using third party triggers or lighting at or near the x-sync speed?
> 
> Again, just pure speculation. Please post some images showing this issue.


+1
When flashing, it also can be that the second-curtain synchronisation is on, when near the flash-syncspeed that will give sometimes a black band at the top, especially when triggered.

Not flashed, it is likely the shutter or mirror.


----------



## Badger (Jul 21, 2014)

That was my first question. Does this happen only when a flash is used?


----------



## idene (Jul 21, 2014)

It happens when your using off camera flash and you set the shutter to higher than 1/200th. 

So if you go to 1/250th you'll see it straight away. 

Lower your shutter speed


----------



## aviationwiz (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry it took me so long to see all the responses. In all cases (both now, and when when the problem originally cropped up last year), no flash of any sort was being used. The problem appears to be cropping up randomly regardless of shutter speed, etc. I've attached a couple photos showing the issue.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi aviationwiz. 
Are these straight from camera or have you rotated them? If Straight from camera it looks like the shutter or whatever is causing it is wonky! ;D I'm reasonably certain that the shutter blades and mirror should travel parallel to the bottom of the frame, not at an angle, it may be that something is occasionally not catching when it should, or catching when it shouldn't! It definitely looks to me like a mechanical problem in any case. 
Time for Canon to look at it! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## aviationwiz (Jul 25, 2014)

That's right off the camera, yeah. Will be sending it in to Canon soon - hoping that even if Canon doesn't cover it, the extended warranty through my credit card will.


----------



## KAS (Jul 25, 2014)

You'll be replacing the shutter mechanism. A few hundred dollars to replace.

I had this happen to two 1ds IIIs, but do a much lesser degree (maybe 3% of the photo). But now I have two new cameras again. With a new mechanism, it's like starting your shutter count back at zero.


----------



## aviationwiz (Aug 15, 2014)

For anyone interested... sent the camera in to Canon, and just got it back today. The service details on the invoice leaves a bit to be desired, however, it states... "Your product has been examined and it was fount that the part did not operate properly the part was out of position. The part was replaced. Product functions were confirmed."

Put in the battery, memory card, and a lens... took some photos around the house... and you guessed it. Second photo, same issue!


----------

